

Eyeball: CLI utility for color-cycling terminal output based on time interval - jaz303
https://github.com/jaz303/eyeball

======
sssbc
Beauty!

I'd love it more if there were a "kinda figure out the normal pace of output
and change color when it varies by %" mode. This would make it a time
derivative color changer, perhaps. Use case: are we in the lunch rush yet, or
just poking along at our usual lazy morning pace. It could also mark out
delays in expected periodic output that sometimes misses a beat (showing a bug
in real time software that isn't, quite)

~~~
jaz303
Thanks for the feedback, I like this idea. I can imagine it working well in
256-colour mode, gradually increasing colour intensity in line with write-
frequency.

